# Hey needed help



## Ozyrox (Sep 23, 2021)

My supplier shut down any other good reputable brands? Located Australia


----------



## TomJ (Sep 23, 2021)

Welcome to the UG


----------



## snake (Sep 23, 2021)

Welcome to UG


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 23, 2021)

crocodiledundont@protonmail.com


----------



## Send0 (Sep 23, 2021)

We are not a source board, we do not discuss or allow sourcing here. Please do not do it again.

If you want to be part of this community then please go post an introduction in the new members forum, familiarize yourself with the rules, and the stickies that are in that sub forum.

Thank you and have a nice day.


----------

